# gnex user pining for the razr HD... two small concerns: JB and BLUR



## radiopayola (Dec 21, 2011)

I wasn't very happy with ICS on the gnex, but jellybean seems to have righted the ship. Since I'm hearing the razr HD will release with ICS instead of JB, I'm a little nervous about going backwards to ICS and being subjected to the blur garbage that I grew to hate back when I used a droid 2 global (froyo/gb) for a few months. Two questions:

How stable is ICS on the current crop of razrs?

How shitty is the new blur compared to stock?

...oh, one other thing... remind me when it was that the razr's finally got ICS? about the same time JB hit the nexus devices, right? so, about a 6 month wait. argh.. wish google would just take the reins at motorola, already...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't speak for how ICS runs on the RAZR phones, but Motorola is also at the mercy of Verizon in terms of updates, and you know their track record is poor in terms of updating their devices. Think one exception I know of off hand was the 602 -> 605 update for the Droid X as 602 had a stupid keyboard bug in it that got on my nerves.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm on a RAZR maxx and ICS is as smooth as butter. And as far as the blur goes, there really is no blur. This is pretty damn close to stock ICS. Mind you it does come with plenty of bloat but that's due to Verizon NOT Motorola. Basically I would say Motos version of ICS is a themed up stock rom. Aside from the stock email client which in my opinion is better. I love the ability to swipe to delete an email and combining my accounts into one inbox.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radiopayola (Dec 21, 2011)

scottpole said:


> I'm on a RAZR maxx and ICS is as smooth as butter. And as far as the blur goes, there really is no blur. This is pretty damn close to stock ICS. Mind you it does come with plenty of bloat but that's due to Verizon NOT Motorola. Basically I would say Motos version of ICS is a themed up stock rom. Aside from the stock email client which in my opinion is better. I love the ability to swipe to delete an email and combining my accounts into one inbox.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


That's awesome to hear that it's close to stock...and ICS is stable. I'm assuming you mean bloat in the way of useless apps...which isn't a big deal to me. I use gmail for personal and touchdown for work because of the calendar, but I might give the stock app(s) a shot if they offer a good alternative to touchdown..which is just so-so (though it is nice to have my security pin# on the email client instead of the lock screen). Can't wait... hope JB sneaks out soon.


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

radiopayola said:


> That's awesome to hear that it's close to stock...and ICS is stable. I'm assuming you mean bloat in the way of useless apps...which isn't a big deal to me. I use gmail for personal and touchdown for work because of the calendar, but I might give the stock app(s) a shot if they offer a good alternative to touchdown..which is just so-so (though it is nice to have my security pin# on the email client instead of the lock screen). Can't wait... hope JB sneaks out soon.


I actually found that I really preferred Motorola's included e-mail client for EAS over Touchdown - it's much better integrated, much nicer to look at and supports a lot of the same stuff (multiple calendars can be hit and miss though)


----------

